# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Siyonist küreselleşme ulus

## axuliuma

Siyonist küreselleşme ulus devlete yeniliyor! ..............Aslan Blut


Küreselleşmenin nihai hedefi, "tek devlet, tek pazar ve tek din"dir! Bu hedefi biz ilk olarak Türk Mason Dergisi''nin 1951 yılı Ocak ayında basılan ilk sayısında ve "Bu mecmua niçin çıkıyor?" başlıklı yazısında, bütün açıklığı ile görmüştük:

"Masonluğun gayesi, insan cemiyetlerinde din, politika, ekonomi ve aile gibi çeşitli sebeplerin meydana getirdiği ihtilatları ve bu ihtilatların doğurduğu farkları ortadan kaldırmaktan ibarettir." 

Demek ki masonlar, dinde, politikada, ekonomide ve aile düzenindeki farklılıkları ortadan kaldırmayı hedeflemektedir. Küreselleşme ile ilgili projeleri geliştiren, ABD yönetimindeki bütün önemli kişilerin üye olduğu, CFR, Bilderberg gibi kuruluşlardır. Peki bu kuruluşlar, aslında ne yapmak istiyor, gündemlerinde ne var?

Bunu da Texe Mars, Dark Majesty kitabının giriş bölümünde açıklıyor:
"üç temel hedefleri olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Yeni bir Uluslararası Ekonomik Düzen, hemen bunu takip edecek Yeni Politik Düzen ve en nihayetinde de hepsinin en şeytanisi; Yeni Dünya Dini Düzeni.

Bu amaçlarına ulaşmak için uluslararası kuruluşları güçlendirmeye çalışıyorlar. üncelikli hedefleri parasal sistemleri tahrip ederek kendi istedikleri mali düzeni oluşturmak. Diğer bir hedefleriyse insanları dinden soğutmak, vatan millet sevgisi gibi değerleri yıpratmak. Küreselleşmeye düzülen övgülerin hepsinin ardında bu ortak hedef yatıyor.

Bilderbergçilerin şeytani ideallerinden biri de Hıristiyanlığı (ve tabii ki Müslümanlığı) ortadan kaldırmak. Kiliseye saldırmak için eğitim kurumlarını ve medyayı kullanıyorlar. Hedef tahtasında olan diğer bir kurum ise geleneksel aile yapısı. Bunu ortadan kaldırmak için lezbiyenliği ve homoseksüelliği teşvik ediyorlar" 


Bu bilgiler ışığında dünya ekonomisinde neler olup bittiğini, özelleştirme adı altında milli ekonomilerin nasıl yok edilmek istendiğini, dinlerin nasıl "dinlerarası diyalog" adı altında tek bir din haline getirilmek istendiğini, etnik ve dini kışkırtmalarla ulus devletlerin nasıl parçalanmak istendiğini, sinema, müzik ve medya üzerinden aile yapısının nasıl çökertildiğini gözümüzün önüne getirelim. 

Bunları bir çırpıda gözden geçirdikten sonra 19 şubat 2006 tarihli Sabah gazetesinden Sinan Cem şahin''in "Maktum''a liman satışı ABD''yi ayağa kaldırdı" haberini hatırlayalım. 

"İngiliz liman şirketi PveO, 6.8 milyar dolara Dubai şeyhi Maktum''un şirketi Dubai Ports''a satıldı. Fakat ABD ayağa kalktı. üünkü Dubai şeyhinin eline geçen şirket, ABD''de New York, New Jersey, Baltimore, Philadelphia, News Orleans ve Miami limanlarını işletiyordu. Senatörler, bu durumun milli güvenliği aykırı olduğunu belirterek satışa karşı çıktı. Dubai Ports, Erdemir''e ait olan Yarımca''daki liman arazisini özelleştirme ihalesinin hemen öncesinde satın almış, Mersin Limanı özelleştirmesine de katılmıştı." 
Sinan Cem şahin, haberi, "ABD''li politikacıların milli güvenlik kaygısıyla önledikleri ilk uluslararası satış bu değil. 2005 yılı içinde üinli petrol şirketi Cnooc ABD''li petrol şirketi Unocal''ı almak istediğinde ABD''den milli güvenlik kaygıları yükselmiş ve daha yüksek fiyat vermesine rağmen üinli şirket hedefine ulaşamamıştı" tespiti ile bitiriyor. 


Ve 3 Mart tarihli Vatan gazetesinden bir haber: 
"Putin, demirperdeyi yeniden mi çekiyor?"
Haberde şu bilgiler veriliyor: 
"Küreselleşmeyi frenler nitelikteki siyasi baskılar, Rusya''da da kendini göstermeye başladı. Avrupa''da ulusal sermayeyi korumak amacıyla atılan adımların son aşaması niteliğindeki uygulamayla, Rusya stratejik sektörlere yabancı sermaye girişini sınırlamaya hazırlanıyor. Rusya Ekonomi Bakanı German Gref, Moskova''da yaptığı açıklamada, aralarında savunma sanayi ve enerjinin de bulunduğu ''stratejik'' 39 sektörde yabancı sermayeli şirketlerin hakim ortak olmasını frenlemeyi hedeflediklerini söyledi." 

Haberde Fransa ve İspanya''nın ülkelerinin ulusal çıkarlarını korumak amacıyla AB kökenli diğer şirketlerin önünü kesmeye yönelik çabaları da hatırlatılıyor. 
Bu gelişmelere, üin, Hindistan, İran ve Güney Amerika''daki küreselleşme aleyhindeki benzer kararları ve siyasi değişimleri ilave ederseniz, küreselleşmeyi planlayan Siyonistler avuçlarını yalayacak demektir. 
İran Devlet Başkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad, Kuala Lumpur''da yaptığı konuşmada ne diyor: 
"İslam dünyası bir farkındalık dalgası içine girmiştir, bu dalga dev bir güce dönüşecek ve varolan tüm siyasi formülleri yutacaktır. Hakimiyet ve zorbalık çok uzun sürmeyecek. Zorbalar ve Siyonistler dikkatli olun. Düşeceksiniz.''''

----------

